# housing 2 baby bearded dragons together



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

can you house 2 baby bearded dragons together until they get sexual maturity


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

some people do but there are risks involved, they both need to be of the same size/age and you would need to keep a close eye on them to make sure they both eat and grow at the same rate x


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

After being bought at the same time,being size from the same clutch, mine were housed together until they were around 6mths old then i put them in seperate vivs just to be on the safe side !


----------



## gmorris194 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just make sure they are kept fed and at the first sign of one of the beardies getting aggresive then seperate them.


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks guys im getting a new viv this weekend so im going to seperate them for the best


----------

